# Concerto de Aranjuez



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Is anyone familiar with "Concerto de Aranjuez" by Joaquin Rodrigo? Can it really move a whole audience to tears? I have not heard it, only read about it being played in Madrid and most of the audience sobbing at the memories it stirred up about an earlier Spain before Franco's revolution.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Not as familiar with it as i should be, but I agree that this is a great piece! - The slow movement is very well known I think and I recognized It instantly the first time I heard it .
I think I will listen to the Concerto again tonight! - this is the recording I own:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Hazel said:


> Is anyone familiar with "Concerto de Aranjuez" by Joaquin Rodrigo? Can it really move a whole audience to tears? I have not heard it, only read about it being played in Madrid and most of the audience sobbing at the memories it stirred up about an earlier Spain before Franco's revolution.


You are highly unlikely to be thus effected. It's good music, but unless you share the well-to-do Spaniards' affection for the old plutocracy/aristocracy, it will mostly just be good music.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you, Conor.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> You are highly unlikely to be thus effected. It's good music, but unless you share the well-to-do Spaniards' affection for the old plutocracy/aristocracy, it will mostly just be good music.


All right. That was the scene where the sobbing allegedly took place. But, it is good music? Thanks.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

It is definitely good music, one of the best guitar concertos of all time. Crying? No.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> It is definitely good music, one of the best guitar concertos of all time. Crying? No.


Ah! Guitar! That I'll like. What I am wondering is exactly what was the audience hearing that set off the heartbreak? Was it memory of that type of music? Or was the music evoking scenes from a former life?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

This pleasantly surprised when released in 1993, and still does.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

A stunningly beautiful and brilliant composition in my opinion. I could see the second movement moving some to tears under certain circumstances perhaps - it is an emotionally powerful piece. The first and third movements are quite cheerful sounding though.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

I've actually been to Aranjuez, about 20 years ago. A mate & I were driving south out of Madrid and we saw it on the map. 'Gotta go there' we said. It didn't seem very guitary, I've got to say.

Certainly the main theme of the slow movement is a very emotional tune.
cheers,
GG


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't like it much, it kind of comes across to me as a bit of an earworm. There are pluses and minuses to Rodrigo, imo. I'm quite amazed that this man, blind from birth, could write excellent music for the two instruments that are very difficult to score for - guitar & harp. On the minus side, he lived most of the years of the c20th, but stuck to a "safe" neo-classical style. "Safe" that is, in Franco's Spain - he was given many honours while more experimental or "modern" composers like de Falla and Surinach were forced to leave & become exiles...


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Andre said:


> I don't like it much, it kind of comes across to me as a bit of an earworm. There are pluses and minuses to Rodrigo, imo. I'm quite amazed that this man, blind from birth, could write excellent music for the two instruments that are very difficult to score for - guitar & harp. On the minus side, he lived most of the years of the c20th, but stuck to a "safe" neo-classical style. "Safe" that is, in Franco's Spain - he was given many honours while more experimental or "modern" composers like de Falla and Surinach were forced to leave & become exiles...


He may have been conservative, but he had quite a distinctive compositional voice imo. Many people know him mostly from his concerto but going beyond that and listening to many of his solo piano and guitar pieces for example, it becomes apparent that here was a man with an amazing ability in writing some incredibly deep, emotional and inspired beautiful music at times. I can honestly say there is something truly unique and inspired in his writing, as I play many of his pieces on guitar, and there is something really special in them I have yet to find quite the same in any other composer that I have played.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Conor, I walked into Barnes & Noble and there it was! Very rare to find something so easily in that store. Usually have to order. 

I agree, tdc, the second movement is emotional I think I enjoyed it far more than the first which always seemed to be hesitating to say anything.

Thanks, all.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

I read that the Adagio was composed while his wife was seriously ill during a pregnancy and not expected to live. (She did, in fact, survive; alas, the baby didn't.) So, with that in mind, the movement definitely takes on some added pathos.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hazel said:


> Conor, I walked into Barnes & Noble and there it was! Very rare to find something so easily in that store. Usually have to order.
> 
> I agree, tdc, the second movement is emotional I think I enjoyed it far more than the first which always seemed to be hesitating to say anything.
> 
> Thanks, all.


Wow, nice one Hazel!  - enjoy! :trp:


----------



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)

I've the performance included in the Decca DDD Ovation disk, which I bought in an annual sale for only a few cents, and found out that was given a very good rating in a Penguin Guide edition.


----------

